# Rough Collies - Help?



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey everyone 

My parents are looking to take on a new dog after suffering the loss of their beloved border collie a few months ago.

Originally they weren't going to take on another dog but after suffering a few months with an empty house and empty hearts they've decided they can't live without the companionship any longer. Particularly my Dad who is home alone most of the time.
However, they've both accepted that a Border Collie is no longer the right breed for them as my Mum works long hours and my Dad is retired and at 63 years old he no longer has the energy to give a Border Collie the leadership or exercise it requires.

With this in mind and the prospect of grand children in the near future they're considering taking on a Rough Collie.
Any dog they take on will be a 24/7 companion to my retired Dad as he is at home for long stretches of the day and when he goes out he takes his dog with him in the car as he often goes on walks in the countryside or down at the beach.
As such a Rough Collie seems like it may be a good choice as they're looking for a loyal and intelligent companion who likes to be around humans, is good with children and requires a medium level of exercise (i.e. a long walk or a run on the beach is enough; doesn't require extreme levels of exercise).

They've asked me to help them research the breed as after a very traumatic experience with their last dog (see http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...ollie-extremely-serious-aggression-issue.html) they want to be absolutely sure they make the right decision when they choose to take on a new companion.

Any advice greatly appreciated. If you have any advice on how to source good, responsible breeders that would also be greatly appreciated. 
They're torn on whether or not to rescue a dog but I think they're both keen to have a little joy in their lives after what's happened lately and are fairly keen to take on a pup as a result of this. They're also keen to take on a pup as they want to be able to trace back the dog's lineage so they can have a reasonable idea of temperament before they commit


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi i have a rough collie Ellie she is 10 yrs old we had her from rough collie rescue at the age of 3 and a half she is the fifth rescue rough collie we have had and they have always had brilliant temperaments around people and other animals.
We had the papers with each of the dogs and only had health problems with two. Laddie was left in a house when the people moved and we approached by neighbours to see if we could help out, we visited ou vets with him who fortunatlely knew the dog and helped us get in touch with his breeder who then went on to let us adopt him it was only when he reached 10 yrs that he suddenly became diabetic but this was kept under control with me injecting him daily with insulin he lived a good life until he was 14.
The only other problem was with Marcus who had PRA leading to blindness from a young age but that obviously was why he wasn't wanted.:thumbdown:
Ellie does have some allergy problems but i make sure she eats a diet that does'nt affect her and she is fine otherwise.
Hope your parents find the dog they want and if they enjoy their life with it half as much as we do with ours they will have a great life


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a friend with two beautiful Rough Collies (his younger male is actually a Rough out of a Smooth to Smooth Collie mating). 

I will ask that he pops on and gives you some advice.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I have grown up with roughs and they are a really great breed.

They love being with you and the family and can be real clowns, but wait until they are on a walk and you see the show off in them!!

They just love their immediate family so much, they long to be with you, even if they just get to sleep at your feet, they don't need constant attention but long to have you around.

No prey drive so are excellent with rabbits and cats,mine have always had rabbits and now Alfie has a few cat friends he cuddles up to on walks.

Great with kids and the elderly, they adjust their behaviour to who they are with, something others who do not know the breed can't believe, however with my elderly relatives mine have always been quiet and sedate and with young children they are gentle and give them patience.

Have a good look around, there is a breeder whose dogs are PAT dogs mostly. Go to the breeders and meet the adult dogs and see what you are comfortable with.

They can be noise sensitive and alert you to what is going on outside, their hearing is quite sensitive. They are also very smart but not in the same way as a border, they need to know why they are doing something or they will just abandon it for something else. They have an almost psychic mind where they can understand how you feel and think.

Good luck!


----------



## LukeH (Feb 26, 2011)

Moobli's friend here! Someone needs to fix this forum, it keeps deleting everything I type and having a fit !
I currently have two roughs, I was born to love them. My great grandparents started the affair with the breed way back before the war, my grandparents followed suit, and I grew up loving their gentle nature. A world away from my parents boisterous pack of staffords and dobes! 
They were a breed I always had earmarked for the future and after loosing two young dogs due to breeding related defects (poms, from the same breeder) i decided when I next had another dog, it was time to get a rough. He was a joint dog with my at the time OH and I, she like me was quite picky when it came to looking at breeders. I grew up with the more traditional roughs and didn't like the look of a lot of the modern kennels I saw, sheltie type small dogs or very heavy set spitz/chow type dogs. And when meeting them I personally didn't like the temperament either. Horses for courses I'm on a few breed forums where the owners and breeders love this type, i simply didn't click with them. 
I wanted a more traditional type dog, nicer head, not the puffy coat, a bit bigger but not huge like the american dogs, a classic brit! I found a few breeders i liked but in the end went to Mrs Malpas at Lanlin in Wolverhampton, and we eventually bought home a shaded sable boy. Lanlin Memories, call name Hunter, out of Lanlin Extra Special and by Lanlin Annies Son. Hunter was a big bear of a puppy, great temperament and as calm as they come. He was a total love affair, and a pleasure to raise. So much so that he outlasted the OH, she wasn't quite as good as the dog :laugh: 
He was everything I remember loving about the breed; calm, biddable, charming, loved everything, easy to train, loved a good romp yet happy to be lazy. So naturally i went for another, i'm a glutten for punishment ,grooming and noise! Originally i was to have a pup from a repeat mating of Lanlin Extra Special & Lanlin Annies son but sadly she did not catch, down but not out I looked around and a collie friend emailed me about a litter. A breed had bred two smooth collies and produced four roughs in a litter, it does happen as obviously the two breeds were once one until the KC altered the rules, but elsewhere in the world the two are still bred together (maybe it's why type has changed here.). Roughs from smooth parents are quite a jewel to find, they tend to favour the continental type of rough/pre 1960's british rough. Taller, slender, a finer silkier coat, slightly different ear carriages, and the beautiful long horse like head. No flared skulls! So naturally i had to have one, Tersurani Out of The Blue. A beautiful merle boy, known as Cooper! He's four months and so chilled out he's vertical, he actually makes my very grounded older rough look hectic!
They are fantastic dogs, stubborn, noisy, head strong yet loving, and loyal. Real sensitive souls-i only have to cast a stern word when they're naughty and sulks are all round! A good breeder is essential, ensure they have been CEA screened but remember most are affected to some degree. Aim for a lower than average inbreeding figure, as the breed is quite inbred to a degree n the lower the better. And ensure parents have been screened for MDR1 (google for full info!). Meet the dogs, make sure they exist more than to win rosettes as trust me there is a LOT of bad in this breed aswell as good-nuff said!
They're in my blood and now, I can't imagine anything else. You need to establish what "type" you favour. I can reccomend Mrs Malpas at Lanlin breederwise, she is a lovely bird too with a fantastic sense of humour and collie mad! She doesn't breed to win, she breeds for temperament and health-beauty is a bonus as she told me once! I also really like the Corydon dogs too, an old kennel of good english stock. And Angela Harvey at Wicanni is a fantastic breeder, she has imported dogs from the states to bring in new blood, lower inbreeding, the normal eye gene, better type. She's also fantastic to chat with, a wealth of knowledge and warmth. They breed the more classic dogs. No point giving Cooper's breeder a mention, they breed smooths...he was just an unexpected occurance! Though I wish his kind were bred purposefully frankly!
Will post some pictures separately as this post has deleted itself numerous times. Staying calm though!


----------



## LukeH (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, and grooming isn't as bad as folk say! They are a real people dog though, and like to be involved! Quite sulky when left out, and like to be with you. Mine could and do walk for miles, theyre both (in different ways) quite "herdy" too. The poultry belonging to various friends and relatives loath their visits!
Photos.
Lanlin Memories; Hunter.







And the blue boy; Cooper-Ignore the ears in the last photo they're awol due to teething!


----------



## LukeH (Feb 26, 2011)

my post of photos apparently requires moderation? So after driving me bonkers to post it vanishes! Give in! Pictures are elsewhere, Moobli can point you too them!


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you both for all the information, that's a lot to be thinking about but it sounds like a Rough Collie is the right choice, if we can find the right one; their breed characteristics and personality sound perfect for my parent's circumstances 

I've found a breeder in my part of the country who seems lovely and genuinely very passionate about her Collies. She only breeds twice a year and she rears her pups in a home environment with her young children and is very keen on ensuring good temperament. She says her dogs are well loved family pets first and foremost and give her pleasure both in and out of the ring.

She has a couple of pups at the moment and has offered to let me meet her pups and her adult dogs and ask her some questions to get a feel for the breed. She's asked a good few questions herself which I take as a good thing  She understands that as my family have never had a Rough Collie before we want to get a real feel for the breed before we commit to ensure we make the right choice and make sure we also choose the right pup so she's happy for me to go over and meet her brood and have a proper chat.

Have any of you heard of Jo Hodges, Jopium?

Jopium Rough Collie Kennels, UK

The smooth bred Rough Collies sound wonderful, it's such a shame they're a rarity! I'd love to see some photos of your two Luke, they sound like they've well and truly wormed their way into your blood


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Rough Collie Puppies & older stock available on collienet.com, top uk site, run by breeders for breeders


----------



## LukeH (Feb 26, 2011)

Corydon are also in Nottingham. And Lanlin not far in Wolves. Do you know what colour/sex your parents would go for? I need a tri one day to complete the set but as they were the main colour my family had I'm so picky about them, have to have a pod black coat and rich red markings with lots on the cheeks!


----------



## LukeH (Feb 26, 2011)

If you pass your email address a long I can email you some photos just for entertainments sake, and also or ward a few details should they be of any use and some interesting articles about the health status of RC


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alfie is a jopium rough so I know Jo.
Have a look on my profile for pics, search the forums for some, there's lots there.

He is a bit more hectic shall I say or crazy if you like compared to other roughs, always on the go. I'm sure if you talk to the breeders they will put you onto the right dog for your parents temperament wise.

Also look at the ages the others they have bred are lving to and what they may be dying of, one I have heard mentioned on this thread seems to have been losing their dogs at quite young ages, something not one of us should want to worry about.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's Alfie for you.


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you! Luke, I've left a visitor message for you with my email address 
My parents are after a Sable/White Female as their preference I think  

Alfie is stunning Emma, what a handsome boy! That's funny that he's a Jopium too  Do you know much about Jopium then? Jo seems absolutely lovely, I'm really looking forward to meeting her and her Roughs for a chat at the weekend! She has a Sable/White 10 week old Female at the moment but I've no idea whether or not her temperament and personality will be right for them 

That's awful to hear about some people losing their dogs young


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I know of the litter, it was sired by Teddy who I met when he was ten months old, a real darling boy he was!! Lovely character!

His father is Jopium touch of soul for triburle I believe, the dog who won BOB at crufts two in three years.

Jo does love her dogs to bits, they are all kept in the house and sleep in her living room together, they love her right back and Alfies dad was rolling on the floor for her to rub his belly and snuggling to her just as Alfie does to me. He also adores giving kisses to everyone!

Yes, there is a kennel whose dogs appear to be leaving the world all too soon from reading their memorial pages.


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I know of the litter, it was sired by Teddy who I met when he was ten months old, a real darling boy he was!! Lovely character!
> 
> His father is Jopium touch of soul for triburle I believe, the dog who won BOB at crufts two in three years.
> 
> ...


Ah blimey, a very well known bloodline then! That's good to know  I've never really had anything to do with pedigrees in the past as most of the dogs in our family have been rescues, with the exception of my parent's previous BC Sam. The whole world of pedigrees is still a bit of a mystery to me really so I'm learning as quickly as I can 

Haha awww, Alfie and his dad sound so sweet! The more I hear about these Roughs the more excited I am about meeting them, they sound like such lovely dogs 

Really sad about the kennel losing their dogs though, I wonder what's wrong with their dogs, that sounds really tragic


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I totally agree with everything said about Rough Collies although I should add that they need to be very well socialised when young as they can be wary of strangers.

Also you need to make sure any puppies are hip and eye tested, it is also recommended but that they are DNA tested for MDR1 drug sensitivity.

I love Rough Collies but they are prone to auto immune disorders and many Rough kennels have a high inbreeding coefficient which means they are more likely to suffer from these conditions and certain cancers.

Personally before I bought a puppy from any kennel I would run the mating through the kennel clubs mate select. If the result is over 16% I personally wouldn't purchase.
The Kennel Club

There is a kennel breeding with American lines for a more traditional collie plus low inbreeding coeffiecient I believe its imaginist.

Wicani is also breeding for very healthy lines.

BREEDING FOR A FUTURE - WICANI: The home of happy collies!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

it depends what type of collie you want. Jo has some lovely collies . what ever route you go down you need to check if the parents have been eye tested mdr1 tested and had hip s done.most breeders are breeding for healther collies


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> I know of the litter, it was sired by Teddy who I met when he was ten months old, a real darling boy he was!! Lovely character!
> 
> His father is Jopium touch of soul for triburle I believe, the dog who won BOB at crufts two in three years.
> 
> ...


which kennel is that ?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dexter said:


> which kennel is that ?


I'll pm....


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sarie said:


> They're torn on whether or not to rescue a dog but I think they're both keen to have a little joy in their lives
> after what's happened lately and are fairly keen to take on a pup as a result of this.
> 
> They're also keen to take on a pup as they want to be able to trace back the dog's lineage so they can have
> a reasonable idea of temperament before they commit


While knowing the dog's parents is a definite advantage, they don't have to get a pup - & with mum's hours 
& dad's age, i wouldn't suggest one.

A rescue that fosters the dog in volunteers' homes will have plenty of info on the dog's behavior in their 
foster home, which can be weeks, months, or years - depending.

A retired show-dog, former breeding bitch or a young dog who grew-out & disappointed the breeder's hopes 
are all potential adoptable dogs, WITH prior training, & past the housetraining stage. What U see is what U get - 
they will be the size, temp, manners, etc, that U meet, not a bundle of potential to rear, socialize, & 
habituate, but an already developed personality.

The number of dogs over 6 to 9-MO always exceeds the supply of homes for them, cuz many ppl want a pup;
i'd look for a sweet dog who's somewhere between 9-MO & 2 or 3-YO, or even a retiring senior in good health.
They aren't looking for a working dog, but a companion.

A smooth-Collie is also an option to consider - the same dog, without the coat care.


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks LeashedforLife; they haven't ruled out an older dog but I think my Dad in particular is keen to take on a pup so he knows the entire history with no hidden surprises. After what they've gone through recently I can understand that and I support them whatever decision they make and try to get as involved as I can with them and their new companion.
My friend took on a wonderful rescue dog a few years ago with a gentle nature and she seemed fine for 2 years. She was thoroughly temperament tested and they never encountered any issues until one day a relative turned up in a fluorescent vest and she went nuts and bit him. They managed to deal with her behavioural problems and have moved on but it's a good example of a hidden surprise. She seemed like a perfectly gentle dog but had a hidden issue that nobody other than her previous owners could possibly know about.

Having a puppy is more work for my parents but at 63 my Dad really isn't that old; he's retired so he'll have more than enough time on his hands to rear a pup, he's perfectly active 
Whilst my mum works long hours when she's at work, she is home 3 days of the week too so I don't think it'd be too much of an issue.

They've had experience rearing pups in the past as they've had several other dogs over the years so it's not new to them and I think, given their circumstances, a pup may be something they feel most comfortable with as long as it's the right pup with the right temperament.

I'll mention smooth coated Collies to them too and see what they say!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sarie said:


> My friend took on a wonderful rescue dog a few years ago with a gentle nature & she seemed fine for 2 years.
> 
> She was thoroughly temperament tested and they never encountered any issues, until one day...
> *[cue theme from "Jaws"]*
> ...


Who says her previous owners knew about it?

No animal can be expected to have experienced EVERYthing there is to be experienced - 
such surprises happen with dogs reared from puphood, too, U know. 

There's no such thing as a "blank slate" --- it's a nonexistent creature, all individuals are the product 
of their genes & their experiences, which includes in utero, the dam's health & nutrition during & post-preg, 
the other pups in the litter, the ppl who reared the litter, the ppl & other animals they've met, etc, etc.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say I'm loving this thread so much!, all the talk of Roughs, seeing pics and great advice, (can you tell I have always loved them, sadly my circumstances in life has never been me able to have one )

But, I just want to say also that it's so fantastic in that you sound so responsible and caring, and most of all you want the best for your Mum and Dad and their new beloved dog ... 

just warms my heart 

Sorry I cant offer any advice with your quest though, but I see you are getting help from some wonderful Rough Collie owners on here.

I wish all the best for your parents in finding the beautiful companion they so deserve.


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks MyMillie, I'll be sure to post up pictures of whatever dog they end up taking on if they decide to go for it 
I'm loving this thread too, I didn't really know much at all about the breed before I posted on here but having all the help and advice from all the wonderful Rough owners is lovely and I'm really warming to the breed; they sound like such lovely animals, I can't wait to meet one  I've been doing so much reading on them too, they're fab! I wish I had the circumstances myself so that I could take on my own dog as I really miss the companionship but I work all day so it's just not possible 
I hope sometime you're able to have a Rough as you sound like you really love them! 

LeashedforLife, I'm not saying any animal is a blank slate, all I'm saying is that given what's just happened (and I know you've read the other thread!) it's understandable that my parents may want to take on a pup from a reputable breeder with a known background so they can do their utmost to rear it to their lifestyle and have as few unknowns as possible. Their circumstances are exceptional so as a family we're trying to make the right choice.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's a little puppy pic for you!!


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

AHHHHHH Alfie is so adorable!! That made my afternoon


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh bless you! ... I love that thought too, but at the age of 61 myself sadly I dont think it could happen now ,
I got Millie after the passing of my heart dog Dylan last year in somewhat "strange circumstances" (long story ), but I do love her soooo much and would never let her go, she keeps me going ...

The thing that made me want to post on here is the fact you are helping your parents find the perfect dog for them, and with it being a majestic Rough I felt compelled and wanted to let you know that with your help they will find their beautiful Rough, I just know it!...dont ask me how, cos I would be termed as "nuts" ... 

Ooo, I cant wait for the pics


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Here's a little puppy pic for you!!


Now your torturing me! 

What an absolute stunner the baby boy was... and is to this day


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

MyMillie said:


> Just wanted to say I'm loving this thread so much!, all the talk of Roughs, seeing pics and great advice, (can you tell I have always loved them, sadly my circumstances in life has never been me able to have one )
> 
> But, I just want to say also that it's so fantastic in that you sound so responsible and caring, and most of all you want the best for your Mum and Dad and their new beloved dog ...
> 
> ...


Mymillie if you can own a Miniature Schnauzer a Rough Collie would be a much easier dog. I know mines a Schnauzer cross but I would describe her as murder compared to a Rough Collie, Sorry.

In my experience with this dog compared my previous Rough collie my Schnauzer cross needs more exercise, harder to train, more grooming as she matts if I don't thoroughly groom here every day, sometimes twice. With my Rough Collie I flicked him through with a brush most days and a thorough groom each week.

My neighbours all comment she's not like Dodgem is she but then he was a Rough Collie they are so calm and clever. Don't get me wrong I love my little schnauzer cross and I know everyone will say oh its wrong but Rough Collies genuinely want to please you and be with you. Rough Collies are the agony aunt of the dog world appearing to sympathise with your emotions. My cross Schnauzer on the other hand have a much more outgoing personality, is friendly with strangers and loves to be the comedian.

I could wax lyrical for hours on the joys of a Rough Collie although I have owned other breeds. Oh and my schnauzer girl is listening because she is sitting by my feet looking all loyal. Until she sees her next baby rabbit that is :yikes:

My Roughs breeder said to me they are energetic in outside the house and calm and quiet inside.

I am beginning to think though that people must die or become infirm earlier in some countries as this thread is the second time in a week I have seen someone in their early sixties being told they are too old for a puppy. A Rough lives to an average of aged 12 which makes your Dad 75. Most of the seventy year olds I know are fit and health.

I used to work in gerontology and studied it. In the 1990's only 5% iof the aging population ever had to go into hospital. My parents are 79 and still walk several miles a day. My mother in law at 75 happily comes on dog walks with me.

If you want a puppy go for it, equally rescues can make great dogs. Not all dogs in rescue have problems. I see Dogs Trust have 2 Roughs at the moment


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Rough Collie's are lovely. 

We adopted Whisper at 7 1/2 years old. She'd been knocked about and was sad and scared of men when we adopted her. 

However she settled in really quickly, bless her xx


YorkshireHolsMay2013 338 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


YorkshireHolsMay2013 337 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


YorkshireHolsMay2013 335 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


YorkshireHolsMay2013 334 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


YorkshireHolsMay2013 321 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


YorkshireHolsMay2013 211 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


YorkshireHolsMay2013 288 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

She's been everything we could ever have hoped for. She's loyal, sweet-natured with our small animals, never ever aggressive. She can be gobby (badly named is our girl lol!!) and obviously the fur does get everywhere! 

But when she is running towards you she takes your breath away x

She's now 9 1/2 and we love her to bits xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

there are several litters of roughs for sale on Collielife - Rough Collies, Smooth Collies, breeder listing, puppies for sale, show results, forthcoming shows, photographs, dogs at stud, breed club information and pedigrees


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

dexter said:


> there are several litters of roughs for sale on Collielife - Rough Collies, Smooth Collies, breeder listing, puppies for sale, show results, forthcoming shows, photographs, dogs at stud, breed club information and pedigrees


Just been cooing over these! :001_wub: xx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hanlou said:


> Just been cooing over these! :001_wub: xx


I tell you what I always have a look on there and think....... maybe!!!

 Too irresistible!!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

dexter said:


> there are several litters of roughs for sale on Collielife - Rough Collies, Smooth Collies, breeder listing, puppies for sale, show results, forthcoming shows, photographs, dogs at stud, breed club information and pedigrees


Oh my goodness! I cant look.....
I am SO waiting for my lottery win ( there's positive for you  and make myself super fit! and put in place what I NEED to happen for my dogs when I pop my clogs.. but, until this happens I'm going to save this link!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hanlou, I know what you mean about when they run towards you, coat flowing out and the smile on their faces!!

OP I forgot to mention how typically easy roughs are to toilet train, they usually can't bear to go in the house, even when ill or left too long they still won't go indoors!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Hanlou, I know what you mean about when they run towards you, coat flowing out and the smile on their faces!!
> 
> OP I forgot to mention how typically easy roughs are to toilet train, they usually can't bear to go in the house, even when ill or left too long they still won't go indoors!!


so right. people are amazed when I say my litters at 8 weeks are toilet trained


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> Hanlou, I know what you mean about when they run towards you, coat flowing out and the smile on their faces!!
> 
> OP I forgot to mention how typically easy roughs are to toilet train, they usually can't bear to go in the house, even when ill or left too long they still won't go indoors!!


Yes its true my boy was completely toilet trained at 10 weeks.

I would however disagree with Dexter that everyone is breeding for health, sadly this is not true for Rough Collies or any other breed.

I was looking about this time last year and there wasn't a single eye and hip tested puppy available, hence the evil teddy bear crept into my life and my heart.

Oh and for Mymillie one of the advantages of a Schnauzer is the cuddles with them sitting on your knee, you can't do that with a Rough collie but boy they will try. The times people passed me laughing as I sat on the beach with an enormous Rough Collie with his bum on my knee and his front legs on the sand. He particularly liked to do this if I was reading a broad sheet newspaper on the floor, I don't know if this is a Rough trait or a dog in general trait but newspaper out caused him to be oh goodness she isn't paying attention to me


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

dexter said:


> there are several litters of roughs for sale on Collielife - Rough Collies, Smooth Collies, breeder listing, puppies for sale, show results, forthcoming shows, photographs, dogs at stud, breed club information and pedigrees


I hadn't seen that site thank you it will be helpful if I ever am lucky enough to own a Rough again.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Mymillie, we have had many roughs who decide the very moment a paper comes out is the time they need a cuddle and sit themselves square on it!!

Especially some members of our family have always liked to sit on the floor and if they had the paper spread on the floor, well god help them.

Alfie sits on my knee if I am sitting on the floor, he does his reverse in so he backs up and then sits on your legs!!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)




----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> Mymillie, we have had many roughs who decide the very moment a paper comes out is the time they need a cuddle and sit themselves square on it!!
> 
> Especially some members of our family have always liked to sit on the floor and if they had the paper spread on the floor, well god help them.
> 
> Alfie sits on my knee if I am sitting on the floor, he does his reverse in so he backs up and then sits on your legs!!


The rescue we had Ellie from said that they had nicknamed her Barge Arse as she did exactly what Alfie does. She still does it with us but is only known by the name Ellie


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

j4nfr4n said:


> The rescue we had Ellie from said that they had nicknamed her Barge Arse as she did exactly what Alfie does. She still does it with us but is only known by the name Ellie


Billy used to do it before Alfie too!! 

That's a good one, barge arse! We always say we want the good end not the smelly end please, but no, he backs himself with his bum into us or between our legs if we are sitting down!

Scratching the back is a huge fav here too!!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Thats funny that as Bracken does the same do you think its a rough collie thing??


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Bobbie said:


> Thats funny that as Bracken does the same do you think its a rough collie thing??


Aaaw!... I tell you what!, I would SO love to have to cope with Eeerm, their trait, I could cope with the "smelly bum" end into me ... bless em! what clever lads and lasses they are 

you lucky peeps! 

ETA: just wanted to add that Bobbie is truly gorgeous, just like all the other stunners on here :001_wub:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

j4nfr4n said:


> The rescue we had Ellie from said that they had nicknamed her Barge Arse as she did exactly what Alfie does. She still does it with us but is only known by the name Ellie [/QUOT
> 
> Dodgem too must be a Rough thing.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> Billy used to do it before Alfie too!!
> 
> That's a good one, barge arse! We always say we want the good end not the smelly end please, but no, he backs himself with his bum into us or between our legs if we are sitting down!
> 
> Scratching the back is a huge fav here too!!


I think Ellie must have met Alfie and they decided to be alike as she has never had enough of back scratching
Ellie also greets people by lying stretched out at their feet two legs lifted so that they can sit and tickle her tum with their feet.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Just thought I would add to this and say that I own a Rough Collie called Tilly and she is just over 2 years old now. 

She is very loyal and doesn't really like to stray to far from me. She does as others have pointed out have a guard dog mentality in the sense that unusual noises or people walking close to the house she is will bark at but generally it's just one bark and she comes running into me in a way to alert me. 

She has a few issues around smaller dogs but unfortunately I put that down to her being attacked when she was young. 

She loves walks and I always gets comments about her when I am out. 

I have recently also got a border collie puppy called Izzy so I have both now and they get on really well.

I have put a pic below for you.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

stuaz said:


> Just thought I would add to this and say that I own a Rough Collie called Tilly and she is just over 2 years old now.
> 
> She is very loyal and doesn't really like to stray to far from me. She does as others have pointed out have a guard dog mentality in the sense that unusual noises or people walking close to the house she is will bark at but generally it's just one bark and she comes running into me in a way to alert me.
> 
> ...


Tilly is very beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Gosh they're ALL stunning, you're all so lucky! I have to say I've fallen in love with the breed over the last few days 

I went to meet Jo on Saturday and we had a long chat about the breed and my parent's circumstances and dogs in general and Jo is just so nice! Her dogs are absolutely lovely; I met Teddy (puppy's father) and fell in love!
After sitting cuddling him for a good 20 minutes and playing with her other Roughs and the pups I was absolutely sold on Roughs, they're so majestic but so gentle and sensitive and sweet. They were really happy to rive and play but as soon as we settled down they did too, they were just a delight, proper little characters 

I played with the pups and we chatted and I fell totally for one of the tricolour pups; if my circumstances were different I'd have taken here there and then. I'm really gutted actually, she kept following me and coming up to me for love and as soon as I leaned down to her you could see in her eyes how loving and gentle she was. She looked like she was saying "pick meeee". Even now I'm still running over in my head how I could adapt my circumstances so I can go get her but I just can't ! If only 

However, it's not about meeeee really, it's about my parents! After a long chat with Jo we decided that her sable pup would be absolutely perfect for them if they felt they were ready. She was so gentle and quiet and sweet 
I went away and called my parents and spoke to my mum and when I told her about my encounter and how enchanted I had been with the dogs she actually burst into tears, much to my horror! But I think they were happy and sad tears; she's still so upset about Sam but so happy that the circumstances surrounding pup are so perfect that it's like they were meant to have her; things have just fallen into place. She and my dad had a talk and a few hours later they called to say they were both ready to do it.
They have since called Jo and things were set in motion. I have to say this has been such a happy weekend for me; the circumstances are bitter sweet but I can honestly say I haven't seen or heard my parents this happy in months, if not years.
My Dad has been like a little kid.. he's been so excited and so cheerful and just the prospect of taking on a new little bundle has filled him with joy. It's like a dark cloud over my parents has been lifted, I can't quite believe the change in them!
I'm so pleased they feel they can accept another dog into their hearts after what they've been through and I hope this magic little pup can help them to heal and give them the companionship they so desperately need whilst never forgetting Sam.

They've just been to collect her this morning so a new chapter begins... I'll post up pictures of her soon and let you know what they decide to call her  

I have to say I REALLY want a Rough now, you're all so lucky!  

Thank you all for all your advice and sharing your pictures of your beautiful Roughs, I'm thoroughly converted  Updates to follow


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on your parents new addition, she sounds lovely, I remember Teddy being a gentle and lovely boy with a huge personality!!!

I hope they have many happy years together with their new girlie!

Aww about you and the little tri girlie!! I remember when we picked up my Billy many years ago, it was him a blue and his tri brother. Well when he walked out he was stunning!!! I couldn't believe it, I thought it wasn't him, he was far too good to be going to a pet home I thought, especially since she said he was the last one left!! Our whole family went and my grandfather was enthralled with his brother, his kc name was supersonic and boy was he, he ran EVERYWHERE, stole all of our paper work and kept giving us toys!! Billy was calm and quiet and gentle, my grandfather wanted the other dog so much but I refused!! 
I always think of supersonic, I hope he got a great life and lived as long as Billy. 
I also think of him nearly everyday as Alfie is so much like him!!

Any pics yet?


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you!  Yeah Teddy was absolutely lovely, I could happily have pinched him haha! 
I mentioned Alfie to Jo too and she was really pleased to hear that I'd spoken to you on here; she remembers all of her pups and it sounds like she makes a real effort to visit them around the country when she travels to shows too! 

Aww! Supersonic sounds like he totally suits his KC name haha, bless him! It's so hard when you have to choose like that! I'm sure he had a wonderful life elsewhere though, wherever he went  ! 
I spoke to my parents earlier and they said themselves that they were really torn this morning when they met little tri girlie as she was so sweet but she was a lot more active than the little sable girl so they felt the quieter pup was a better fit for them  They said they nearly bought me the tri whilst they were there as they knew how smitten I was but knew the same as me that my circumstances just aren't right for a dog right now. My partner and I are desperate to take one on, I just wish we didn't have to work full time  !!!

I've got a couple of pictures of her for you; I'm sure there'll be lots more to follow. I'm going to visit at the weekend so really looking forward to see how she's settling in!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww isn't she just a beautiful ball of fluff!!!! 

Absolutely stunning! She is just asking for a cuddle!!

That sounds right about the tri, she is related to Alfie! I'm glad they got the dog that suited them best. Does she have a name yet?

I'm so tempted for another puppy now!!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Well done on getting your parents such a beautiful girl  
No No No I will not be jealous Oh but i am so :yesnod:


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

She is soooooooooooooo fluffy it's unreal, actual cuddleball  Apparently she cried in the car for about 5 minutes when they first left then snuggled up on my Dad's knee and went to sleep  !

Haha Alfie and his little boistrous tri half sister  Alfie sounds like such a lovely boy! 
But I'm glad they got the pup that suited them best too, the more active pup would've suited me fine but their lifestyle is more sedate so a more chilled pup is a good idea  

I think they're considering calling her Annie but they haven't totally decided yet as they wanted to get to know her a little bit; that's the favourite at the moment though!

Hehe I see quite a few of you being tempted to take on another pup after this thread is done and dusted   !!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

What a beautiful pup. I do hope she goes some way to mending your parents' broken hearts x


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh sarie I shed a tear or two over your post, but what a wonderful outcome, the new puppy is SO beautiful :001_wub:... please give my love and well wishes to your parents and puppy for me and hope they all have a wonderful life together.

xxx

This has to be one of the happiest and nicest threads I've read on PF


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

j4nfr4n said:


> Well done on getting your parents such a beautiful girl
> *No No No I will not be jealous Oh but i am so *:yesnod:


Me too, I look a bit like this :cryin:

I've just noticed that you say they may call her Annie, perfect name, I love it, and suits her so much!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

me too me too I so would like another one. what a cute little fluff ball.


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you all  I'll keep updating on her progress - she should be nearly home now as it was about 4 hours for my parents in the car!

I look forward to seeing some of you posting up when you can't help yourselves and have to go out and get yourselves another pup


----------



## sarie (Nov 12, 2010)

so they've decided to call her Holly as they said Annie didn't suit her when they spent some time with her. So Holly it is 

Apparently she snoozed the whole way home and never made a murmur except to paw my dad whenever he wasn't fussing her enough. 
They took her out into the garden when they got home and Dad says she followed him around glued to his ankles 
My mum popped up to Argos to get her some puppy pads and decided to take her with her in her arms as she has friends who work there and apparently she absolutely lapped up the attention, despite already having had such a big day!

Mum called to say she's since has some food and is sprawled out on the living room floor with her back legs stretched out behind her. Apparently she has just slotted in like she's always been there and seems totally unphased about leaving her familiar surroundings. Mum says if she were anymore laid back she'd be horizontal! 
Oh and she already loves having her tummy rubbed, lol


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

sarie said:


> so they've decided to call her Holly as they said Annie didn't suit her when they spent some time with her. So Holly it is
> 
> Apparently she snoozed the whole way home and never made a murmur except to paw my dad whenever he wasn't fussing her enough.
> They took her out into the garden when they got home and Dad says she followed him around glued to his ankles
> ...


Oh just saw this, what a lovely turnout for your parents.

I haveto admit I prefer the name Holly, so pretty and suits her gorgeous face! 

She seems to be settling in perfectly, what a little love! I hope to see pics of how she is progressing, I am so puppy broody now, I nearly made a call about a litter I saw this morning on collielife, nearly.......


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Ok can we rough collie lovers have an updated pic please


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lovely thread 

My first dog was a RC and he was wonderful. Incredibly gentle, loving and HUGE. I don't know if they bred them bigger back then but he was easily the size of a large GSD.

Here's a pic:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Bobbie said:


> Ok can we rough collie lovers have an updated pic please


Oh yes please.

Bobbie there is also another new rough to the forum. Jenny has a tri puppy called Maggie in the photo gallery too!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Just to add - Rough Collie pups are THE cutest


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Just to add - Rough Collie pups are THE cutest


Have to agree with that one. They always remind me of a child's drawing of a puppy.....big fluffy body and 4 legs sticking out the fluff.

As a RC owner for 20+ years now, Kenzie being our 3rd RC, but the family's 5th, I can't see us having any other dog now.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a cutie !,my first homebred tri born in 1980 was called Holly x


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous and I think Jennys Tri is the litter mate to Holly. I'm so envious but I need 6 more months at least with the monster terror (terrier) before I can even think about it.

I have never had two dogs before but if my Rough collie craving continues I think we might end up with 2


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Lovely thread
> 
> My first dog was a RC and he was wonderful. Incredibly gentle, loving and HUGE. I don't know if they bred them bigger back then but he was easily the size of a large GSD.
> 
> Here's a pic:


I think collies were generally taller in the past although it could be that you were smaller 

My Rough boy was quite big at 35kg and was 24 inches at the shoulder at 18 months- I stopped measuring after that


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and I think Jennys Tri is the litter mate to Holly. I'm so envious but I need 6 more months at least with the monster terror (terrier) before I can even think about it.
> 
> I have never had two dogs before but if my Rough collie craving continues I think we might end up with 2


Oooh could be interesting, I am more then a bit broody for a puppy too atm!!  

All these cute pups around the place!

I think they are two different litters, but the same breeder.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Have just found this from four years ago. The above photo is of Maggie who was mentioned by Emmaviolet who is now 4 years old. As you can see I also have Tullis who is now 2 1/2 years old and they are both from Jo Hodges (Jopium). Hope some of the people who spoke on this previous subject sees this


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Oh lovely thanks for the pics


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Have sent a message to Emmaviolet, don't know if she will reply. The lady that was looking for a pup for her parents, the pup was not related to Maggie, but if I think it was the pup that was there when I bought Maggie, then she will no doubt be the sister of my Tullis's father, who is now a champion, his pedigree name is Ch Jopium Stole my Heart at Lingwell aka Jamie


----------

